# So how did you pick your user name?



## Cashout (Jul 7, 2012)

I often wonder if there is any connection or story behind some of the user names I see.

There is with mine, so I'll start this off by sharing it.

In 1998, when we sold our company, after the papers were signed and the windfall was comfortable in my hands, my attorney, who had represented me in numerous prior business transactions,  turned to me and asked me "So what's next for you now that this is over?" You see, he knew me to be a "serial entrepreneur" since I had been involved in a couple of start-ups over years.

I paused for a moment, took one deep, relaxing breath, and said. "Nothing. I'm done."

"C'mom, I know you better than that. You just expect me to believe your going to *cash out* and sit on your butt for the next 50 years?" he said.

"Yup. I'm done. I don't have the heart for this anymore." I said.

So every time I would see him after that, he would say "Well heck! Here comes ole "cash out!" then he would proceed to harass me about not being "in the game" anymore and tell me how he was still just one of the working stiffs.

What about you all?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 7, 2012)

I was a great high school athlete and love to talk about it so my friends call me al bundy


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 7, 2012)

my mom picked it


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 7, 2012)

LMAO ken.  Herm is my partial last name and I'm big. lol


----------



## SFGiants (Jul 7, 2012)

Still trying to figure out how I got mine


----------



## Lulu66 (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine was a call sign my guys made up for me back in 03 in afghanistan.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 7, 2012)

My name is Brad and my favorite dog was Rowdy. Had him for 13 years, so I used his name as part of my user name. Plus I like to fight.


----------



## DF (Jul 7, 2012)

Mine came from AOL some 20+ years ago when they would assign you a user name if the one you wanted was taken.... Oh yea back in good old dial up days.


----------



## chicken wing (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine was from back when cock fighting was legal and i was going for my money fight and my bird lost his wing and i still kept him alive to win the derby. Guys started calling me chicken wing


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2012)

chicken wing said:


> Mine was from back when cock fighting was legal and i was going for my money fight and my bird lost his wing and i still kept him alive to win the derby. Guys started calling me chicken wing



cock fighting lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 8, 2012)

mine is from an old military callsign.


----------



## KingMoose (Jul 8, 2012)

First time on the boards was last century...I was barely in H.S.   KingMoose was a running joke from Jr. High.


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 8, 2012)

DarksideSix said:


> mine is from an old military callsign.


6???  as in 6 actual?? as in cur whoops i meant sir


----------



## cokezero (Jul 8, 2012)

when i signed up at ology last year I had only planed on being there just long enough to ask a question or two then never come back. So when i was registering every name I typed in said taken and there was a coke zero sitting in front of me so I thought no one would use that. and they didn't. If i would have know the addiction behind these sites I would have put a little more thought into it but now everyone knows me as cokezero so it is what it is. and just for the record if I drink a soft drink its a diet dr. pepper, go figure


----------



## cokezero (Jul 8, 2012)

Brother Bundy said:


> I was a great high school athlete and love to talk about it so my friends call me al bundy



I would use to believe this but after hearing you go off a time or two I would lean more towards it coming from Ted Bundy. just sayin


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2012)

cokezero said:


> I would use to believe this but after hearing you go off a time or two I would lean more towards it coming from Ted Bundy. just sayin



lol ya I buggout sometimes


----------



## Jake_House (Jul 8, 2012)

Hah this is a good thread. My buddies used to say "jaked" instead of "jacked". Then one winter after coming out of the wood work besides to train, my buddies saw me up about 30lbs from the last time we saw one another. So one of em was like jesus christ kid your a house. Some how it turned into Jake (jaked) house and the rest is history. Retarted I know but we're not stereotyped as meatheads for nothing.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 8, 2012)

Lol that's good dude.


----------



## Solid Snake (Jul 8, 2012)

I got mine from the Metal Gear Solid video game. For those who have played it you know how badass Solid Snake is.


----------



## Bevo (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine is a given a longhorn and bevy haha aint to hard to put together if your from texas that is


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 8, 2012)

My full name is millenium girl and it was given to me by baldeagle1 who at the time was owner/admin of a board called millenium muscle


----------



## corvettels3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine was pretty simple..


----------



## SmilingBob (Jul 8, 2012)

I just always enjoyed those commercials. Like the one where the neighbor is watering his garden, then he sees Bob, then his water hose goes limp. Haha. Living Large.


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 8, 2012)

Well mine start at my old job, my boss everytime he saw me start calling me PIKIKI!!!!! don`t know WTF!!! means . So I start calling everybody like that and now everybody back home knows me for PIKIKI. So thats my nick name.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 8, 2012)

Originally from Day Of Defeat a VG, back in the day my boy and I were watching one of those discovery channel shows where a bearded man was attacking another man with a knife for trying to stop him from poaching baby seals lol Grizzled Seal Poacher


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mines just a combo of my first and last name. First names colt and everyone called me 45 or colt 45 and last name starts with mc so yeah. I wasn't very creative at the time. Like coke zero I wasn't planning on being around much. Just had a few questions about deca at ology and got addicted. People knew me from ology as coltmc45 so I kept it similar here. Actually signed up with that name here but never got a confirmation email so I had to sign up with a different user name.


----------



## Oenomaus (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine is from the TV show Spartacus.


----------



## Hurt (Jul 9, 2012)

Mine might be my last name...


----------



## JOMO (Jul 9, 2012)

no crazy stories. Just an old nickname since I was like 14. Letters out of my first and last name.


----------



## Jada (Jul 10, 2012)

I got the name from my favorite rapper that's alive.


----------



## BigFella (Jul 12, 2012)

"BigFella": Ah, I dunno. Let me think about that.


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Jul 12, 2012)

Hunting for good GH.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 12, 2012)

a lot of my friends call me jennerator so I shortened it..lol


----------



## Hockeyplaya18 (Jul 12, 2012)

I will die on the ice playing the sport I love with all of my heart.....I love to pound the pussy.

And the #18 is what I've rocked since I started playing when I was a little kid...Plus I love Marian Hossa, he wore 18 when he was on the Ottawa Senators.


----------

